

What if making circuits was easy? - Bloub
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/botfactory/squink-the-personal-electronic-circuit-factory

======
o0-0o
This looks great, and I am wondering what the "ink" will be like. From your
presentation, I can see that it's silver, or some compound of silver. I think
the ink will be key to your profit here, and you should definitely patent the
recipe you come up with.

